# Love.Metal and Jeeper--BHM/FFA pics



## Love.Metal (Apr 24, 2008)

So, inspired by how effin' hot Chris and Mary are:
here's some pics of me and the man!!
He's new to the community here  [[I nudged him, and he joined. yay!]]

They aren't as artistic as Chris and Mary's, and they're not posed or fancy at all. They were just what the camera caught in the midst of our action. lol.

So hope you enjoy!!!

<3 

View attachment hotel kiss2.jpg


View attachment hotel kiss 1.jpg


View attachment Joshua in front.jpg


View attachment Sarahbeth in front2.jpg


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Apr 24, 2008)

another cute couple


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 24, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> So, inspired by how effin' hot Chris and Mary are:
> here's some pics of me and the man!!
> He's new to the community here  [[I nudged him, and he joined. yay!]]
> 
> ...



Wow, that is fucking hot


----------



## mischel (Apr 24, 2008)

Just WOW!!! Great pictures. Beautiful and uber cute .


----------



## charlieversion2 (Apr 24, 2008)

I approve and endorse this thread  Good work!


----------



## Kiki (Apr 24, 2008)

I Love these. You're both cute so the two of you together = effing hot!!!
BTW, welcome to Dims, Jeeper!


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 24, 2008)

so what is the weight and height difference in each person?


----------



## Love.Metal (Apr 24, 2008)

likeitmatters said:


> so what is the weight and height difference in each person?




Um, I'm 5'9, and 145 pounds.
he's 6'1-ish, and weighs like, 320?? He lost weight recently, so I'm not really sure. I'll try to get him to post an "introductory thing" with all those info goodies


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Apr 24, 2008)

Yay!!!!!

I'm uber happy for ya! 
And how come I haven't heard about this guy of yours until now? *giggle*


<3<3<3


----------



## geniussupremacy (Apr 24, 2008)

You two are gorgeous, and those pictures are adorable. :eat2:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 25, 2008)

Great pics!!!! A definite 10 on the "You guys are so cute it makes me sick" scale...


----------



## Melian (Apr 25, 2008)

Glad to see that you're happy again.

Your myspace names were depressing me for a while


----------



## Tad (Apr 25, 2008)

verrrry cute!


----------



## user 23567 (Apr 25, 2008)

Lucky guy...


----------



## topher38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Jeeper you lucky SOB.. I am so Jealous.. but saying that you guys look good together


----------



## bexy (Apr 26, 2008)

oh my!!! super sexy super sweet!


----------



## Cellphone111 (Apr 27, 2008)

That is just awesome. I hope that I can be that lucky someday.


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 27, 2008)

Damn gurl, you looking hot. 
And I love the size contrast


----------



## Wantabelly (Apr 28, 2008)

I love it! Seeing other girls appreciate men the way I appreciate mine... so hot. Wish I could share pics of me and my sexy hunk, but he's not into this scene at all :-(


----------



## Morbid (Apr 29, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> So, inspired by how effin' hot Chris and Mary are:
> here's some pics of me and the man!!
> He's new to the community here  [[I nudged him, and he joined. yay!]]
> 
> ...





Very nice... shes a beautiful woman....


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Apr 30, 2008)

Great pictures! Glad you found a guy to make you happy. You two look great together.


----------



## BigBoiG (Sep 17, 2008)

awww sweet =]

i would like to make a personal note here though :

has anyone ever noticed how there is an abundance of BBW porn but not BHM? ive seen like 2 bhm/ffa vids and ive seen millions of bbw movies advertised...


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Sep 22, 2008)

BigBoiG said:


> awww sweet =]
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone ever noticed how there is an abundance of BBW porn but not BHM? ive seen like 2 bhm/ffa vids and ive seen millions of bbw movies advertised...



I'd volunteer if there was a lady volunteer :eat2:


----------



## CremaToriA (Sep 22, 2008)

*You 2 look really great 2gether..! n id like the contrast!:eat2:

Hope 2 c more from u 2...*


----------

